# possible steering rack passenger boot leaking help....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a 05 goat with around 72,000 miles and everything is stock except the radiator. Anyways underneath the goat the passenger side steering rack boot I think it might be leaking slightly ps fluid. The boot is wet/moist and the cat is right behind it and I notice that is wet too, well not totally wet because of course it burns it off, but you can tell while the car is moving along the air force pushes that fluid onto the cat.

Is there a way to really inspect and tell if the rack seal inside that boot is worn and leaking like do I simply pull back the boot is it just hose clamps or something?

Also does anyone have tips, tricks, DIY guide to do a steering rack removal and install myself in case that's what it needs? thanks


----------



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

Plastic clips on the outer end and metal seals on the inner of mine (06). Broke one changing a tie rod and the boot leaked a little before I zip tied it and got a new clip. Not sure if that's the perp, but it's a start.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Ponyboy said:


> Plastic clips on the outer end and metal seals on the inner of mine (06). Broke one changing a tie rod and the boot leaked a little before I zip tied it and got a new clip. Not sure if that's the perp, but it's a start.


So inside the boot is what? Grease or ps fluid? I thought I read somewhere that inside the boot, or the purpose of the boot is to keep dirt n like water away from that shaft/parts inside. That if theres fluid coming from within that boot that means a rack seal is leaking which u have to replace the rack before it leaks really bad.

But the way you make it sound like is the boot wasnt tight enough and it allow it to leak a little bit. Again leak of what grease, oil, etc etc. Thanks


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Have an 05 goat and ordered a rebuilt rack and pinion from rackdoctor.com and mostly next weekend I will do the remove and install of the rack. If Im right theres a total of 4 PS lines going to the rack, I assume each one has little o-rings, does anyone know how can I get these right now before I do the install so Im ready to go? You know like what size and such? Thanks


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

So this weekend I just put in a new rack and pinion and have few questions:

1: Ok this first issue it basically did it with the old oem rack that was in there so im not sure if its power steering component related or suspension component, so in a stand still position or backing up from a parking spot and going very slow and when I start turn the wheel either way it like makes a growling noise and or feel to it, like something is binding or rubbing not sure how to describe it exactly. Anyone know whats up with this? Its more pronounced or it only happens from a stand still or going slow in parking lots and such, but when your driving and moving along fast then it doesn't do that. Thanks

2: Maybe there's still air in the system even though the noticeable whine is gone, but lets say again im driving slow around parking lots going/turning left and right whatever or like going to fast food drive-thru and how some bend turn after leaving the intercom to place a order, what I notice is I don't think the old rack installation did this, but even though im the car is going straight ahead the steering wheel is little bit crooked to whatever direction it was turn when i was purposely doing that turn sequence. Its like the steering wheel is not springing back to the center on its own power. Again just like question #1 if I'm going faster it doesn't seem to have that effect. Anyone know how this one? thanks


So im pretty sure #1 always been there I just never asked the question.


----------

